# 90 gallons Malawi canister filter



## Phil_22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Deciding which canister filter to buy for my 90 gallons tank full of mbunas. Currently thinking about Fluval 407, FX 4, JBL CristalProfi e1502 greenline or Eheim professionel 4+ 600. What would you suggest me to buy (do not have to be a filter from my list)? Price is not the main thing here, I want to have an efficient, well-made and quiet filter for a few years period. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

oase biomaster thermo 600
300 watt heater build in and pre filter is so easy to clean. I can clean it and put back within a minute. 
You only have to look at the tanks they build, quality and clever kit they continue to produce.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

At least 1 fx6 if not 2.


----------



## Phil_22 (Apr 25, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> oase biomaster thermo 600
> 300 watt heater build in and pre filter is so easy to clean. I can clean it and put back within a minute.
> You only have to look at the tanks they build, quality and clever kit they continue to produce.


Never had anything from Oase. Did you also had some Eheims, JBLs, Fluvals, Sunsuns etc. so you can compare?



BlueSunshine said:


> At least 1 fx6 if not 2.


Is not FX6 an overkill for my tank? I also read some reviews and I have concers regarding how loud it could be and that it is prone to leaking (at least according to some reviews).


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Not had the other filters to compare but have seen the FX6 running in my fish store, it's too big for my set up. 
I'm sure they will all do the job just fine, guess it depends on your budget and that it turns your tank over 5-10 times an hour depending on stock levels ect. 
My main goal was to have the heater in the filter, hate anything extra in my main tank, looks unsightly along with none painted back glass. Having the heater in the filter also means not having to get wet if I need to change the temperature for whatever reason. I also wanted something very quiet and small footprint to fit into the cabinet. 
The pre filter is a bonus, the ease of cleaning means that I do it on each weekly water change.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Phil_22 said:


> shiftyfox said:
> 
> 
> > oase biomaster thermo 600
> ...


If I thought it was overkill, I wouldn't have recommended it.

Their are lots of opinions out there, I wish you luck wading through them.


----------



## Phil_22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I did not want to disrespect your opinion about FX 6, just genuinely asking since it seems so powerful to me that I am worried it will create stream not suitable for Malawi. Saw a bunch of people using it for their tanks on the internet so probably I am wrong.


----------



## Phil_22 (Apr 25, 2020)

shiftyfox said:


> Not had the other filters to compare but have seen the FX6 running in my fish store, it's too big for my set up.
> I'm sure they will all do the job just fine, guess it depends on your budget and that it turns your tank over 5-10 times an hour depending on stock levels ect.
> My main goal was to have the heater in the filter, hate anything extra in my main tank, looks unsightly along with none painted back glass. Having the heater in the filter also means not having to get wet if I need to change the temperature for whatever reason. I also wanted something very quiet and small footprint to fit into the cabinet.
> The pre filter is a bonus, the ease of cleaning means that I do it on each weekly water change.


I agree having a clear view is a great bonus. Saw a review of that Oase on youtube channel **** my filter and it was quite positive I would say. One more filter caught my eye - Hydor Professional 600 since it can hold up a lot of media but it do not have the thermo option compared to Oase (as far as I know).


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Phil_22 said:


> I did not want to disrespect your opinion about FX 6, just genuinely asking since it seems so powerful to me that I am worried it will create stream not suitable for Malawi. Saw a bunch of people using it for their tanks on the internet so probably I am wrong.


Don't worry...no disrespect taken.

If it were my 90 gal. tank, I would use 2 fx6's or 1 fx6 and a circulation pump that pushes at least 2000 gph.

All filters on the market are way over rated for what they will actually handle. I find the fx6 perfect for 75 gal tanks.

It all comes down to how you want your tank to run. After it has been running for several years, you will find out if you made good or bad choices.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have been using FX series filters for years, and find them outstanding in both performance and reliability. Never ran a 5 or 6 on tanks under 125g, but I also use Aquaclear 110 hobs in conjunction with canisters. Drawback of the FX6 is its physical size and weight. Its heavy when full and is a real chore to lug to the cleaning sink. If you are still young and strong, probably not an issue. 50yrs in the hobby and 40yrs of factory shift work under your belt like me, its a strain,lol. I also have an FX4, basically the same as the 6, but 1 less interior basket, smaller and lighter. A pair of those would serve you well.


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

The FX6s look like great filters but they are beasts. Also consider using two to three API/Rena Filster XP-L/XP3 canisters on a 90gal. Two XP3s will hold more biomedia than one FX6. They are quiet but not as quiet as the Ehiem Classics. I have four of them with oldest being in continous operation for 15years. I just replaced the o-rings this year on the oldest one. They have 3 trays each with ~1.5L capacity with zero bypass which can be filled with anything you want. I use mechanical in the bottom tray and biomedia in the other two. For the mechanical tray I use coarse foam, fine foam, bonded floss pad, dual density pad, and 100micron polishing pad with the pads all cut from bulk media rolls.

From what I can tell these might still be the easiest/fastest canister filster to clean which is a top priority for me. The have a single quick release lever on top which isolates the inlet/outlet hoses and disconnects them with a single motion. No water spilled and no loss of prime. Then there are four quick release levers to detach the motor. Pop them up and lift motor off. Lift the trays out, dump the water, rinse the foam, replace pads, put the trays back, attach motor, lower the quick release lever, wait 1 min for canister to fill, then plug it back in. This literally takes me less than 10min including the time to carry it into the bathroom where I do my filter cleaning.


----------

